# Loading Java Applet Failed



## ggxpress (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Im trying to run a game off the internet and Im getting "loading Java Applet Failed". From reading some threads I see that I could download something. Can you please inform if (a) this is correct and (b) if so, where is a safe download? 
Oh and I went to download Regsweep and it said the file was corrupt!! 
Got the link off this site.
BTW Im thankful that I found Tech Support Guy!! 
Thanx in advance!
GG


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Download latest Java Runtime from Sun. Goto http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp and click on the Download link to download and install Java (currently its 1.6.0 update 2).


----------



## ggxpress (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanx so much!! It's downloading as I type.
Would you recommend a register sweeper/cleaner? It seems things are alot slower these days on this computer. If so, can you inform me of a reliable source?
Thanx again!


----------



## ggxpress (Aug 18, 2007)

It still doesn work. Getting the same message at the bottom of Explorer window.
If you are so inclined, maybe you want to try it.
http://www.megat.co.uk/acro.php

Its a fun game. I used to play it! They give you an acronym and you make up a meaning. 
Others play at the same time and you pick which one you like the best along with everyone else.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Before you install Java version 1.6.0.02(6 Update 2), do the following:

1. Go into the Add/Remove Programs list in the Control Panel and uninstall all older versions listed there.

2. Go into the C:\Program Files folder and delete the entire *Java* folder.

3. Reboot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ggxpress (Aug 18, 2007)

You know what? I think that its the site! I don't get any Java errors anywhere else. Ive installed the latest version. I took your recommendation and uninstalled the old one and deleted the folder off the C: drive and rebooted. Still getting the error.
Grrrr. 
Thanx anyway.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You deleted the JAVA folder and *not* the PROGRAM FILES folder, right?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pguns3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the game called runescape?


If it is go to c: drive and make a new folder called .jagex_cache_32

This shows jagex were to store the tempry files.
If that doesnt work, try default java or a different browser/client


----------



## ggxpress (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes just the folder. It runs in my task bar at bottom right.
Ill try bringing it up at work. If it works there and not here, Ill try again.
Thank you!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

but what kind of folder?


----------



## ggxpress (Aug 18, 2007)

The folder that contained the older version.


----------



## Eevaluator (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are using Microsoft's Internet Explorer and the Window's Vista operating system, you are probably having a security problem.

If you look at typical web address, you will notice either an http:// or an https:// prefix. The s stands for secure. The Java site does not have an s; consequently, Vista will not allow it to run ActiveX controls on your computer.

Try this:
Launch the Internet Explorer
Click:
Tools
Internet Options
Security (tab)
Trusted Sites
Sites (button)
In the Add this website to the zone: dialog box type:
http://www.java.com
Click:
Add (button)
Close (button)
Notice that "the security level for this zone: bar is set to medium."
Click it down twice to Low.
Click:
Apply (button)
OK (button)
Close the browser.
Relaunch the browser.
Go to Java.com and try to download the applet.
You will notice that you will have to approve the running of the ActiveX and the installation of Java.

For what it is worth, you can leave the trusted site setting at low if you are careful what you put in there. If you have doubts, set it back to medium. You may have future problems with Jave updates. (I don't know if this is fact, but I suspect it will be until Sun adopts the "s" protocols for its site.

Good luck.


----------

